# pigeons and plants



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

i want to put in some plants in my pen but i have no clue what plants would go well with pigeons. i don't want anything that will harm them but i don't want something thats going to be devoured quickly. what should i grow?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

There's a Sticky here on PT about what plants are poisonous. Make sure to study that before you decide.

As for plants that won't be devoured or trampled...you could use conifers. Or you could put up some kind of a barrier to keep the birds from eating the plants. I never had much luck keeping my aviary plants alive. Except for a little potted pine tree, all my plants were either eaten or trampled.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Have several pots that you plant bird seed in. Say, if you have four pots, wait until the plants are 10 inches high and put two pots in. After they are eaten, put the other ones in and take the dead ones out. Replant the first two, grow, repeat. I'm going to do that and see how it goes.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

so when it says sweet pea is that the flower or the actuall sweet peas bean plant because i was thinking of growing the sweet pea beans on the other side of the poultry wire then they can only eat what grows into their pen


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

so nobody know any benifical plants to grow in my pigeon pen.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I grew garlic a couple times and I did do the bird seed thing a couple times. They did like digging threw the dirt that's for sure and tear eveything up.

I think I stopped because I couldn't keep up.


----------

